# john deere 1020 hydraulic issue



## jay frederick (May 16, 2018)

rear lift does not work..new hydraulic pump and fluid..new filter and cleaned screen..power steering works fine..any ideas?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Jay, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

You may have a blown seal on your lift piston. With the lift lever raised and engine running, try removing the filler cap and look inside for an oil leakage spray or stream. If this is your problem, you will have to pull the lift cover for repairs. You will need to get a shop/service manual and study what you have to do before pulling the cover.


----------

